# skateboarding lens



## CJPhoto (Jul 12, 2011)

What kind of lens will be best for taking skateboarding pictures?


----------



## Czinger96 (Jul 12, 2011)

Fish eye lenses can look very cool with any type of action sports such as skateboarding as well as BMX.


----------



## mikespence76 (Jul 24, 2011)

Definitely go for a fisheye and if you have a canon my friend shoots with a 10-22mm wide angle and that produces some very nice shots


----------



## Jeatley (Jul 24, 2011)

I love my 11-16mm it is amazing for things like this.  You can get up close and personal


----------



## EPPhoto (Jul 24, 2011)

Every pro action sports photog has a wide angle fisheye.  If you shoot Nikon, the 10.5mm f/2.8 is a MUST!  It's a sweeta$$ lens!  Ive had my eye on one, scouring eBay, waiting to find a killer deal.  That's the only lens I have left that I want.....for now lol


----------

